# White slim or gunk in the sediment filter!



## chasmanz28 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive notice white and black slim or gunk blocking the sediment filter to my well system. Whats causeing this and what can i do to fix this problem? The well is 8 years old and never had a problem until maybe a month ago, thanks for your help.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Can you take a sample to the local water-testing facility and have it checked? White-slime can be just about anything with my first thought being an algae.

I did a quick GoogleSearch with the search-term being "White slime in water" and one of the first hits also stated that it could also be mold in the water.


----------



## chasmanz28 (Aug 30, 2011)

I cant take it for a sample anywhere my township doesnt do that, but i did do a bacteria test so well see tommorrow what the results are. Everything was great up until a month ago i wonder what happen. The well is only 100 feet deep and the water table is very high in our area. Would i be able to shock the well and would that solve the problem?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought a water-test kit through eBay, it does everything "in-home" without needing to send out the samples to a clinical-testing-facility .. it works quite well.

One such sample: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Complete-Kit...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1da66c76


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

How about alkali? I ran my well water through this test kit and was very happy with all of the information it gave me. It's a simple do-at-home kit with a bunch of litmus-type strips of different colors. WaterSafe Well Water Test Kit


----------



## chasmanz28 (Aug 30, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I bought a water-test kit through eBay, it does everything "in-home" without needing to send out the samples to a clinical-testing-facility .. it works quite well.
> 
> One such sample: The Complete Kit 13 Water Tests Test Strips Home Well | eBay


The one i used is like that one, so far it looks like there's no bacteria in the water so thats good, just have to get rid of the mold. Its funny how 8 years having the well no problems until now.


----------

